# Brine for roast beef



## ktotheb (Nov 6, 2011)

My parents are coming for Turkey week and I plan on doing a roast beef in my MES with hickory. I would like to try a brine as I have never tried one before and I have been reading threads on brining and it sounds good. Anyone have a good brine for sirloin tip roast going to be brined and smoked to 135-140? Thanks for sharing.

KB


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 7, 2011)

My opinion on brining a sirloin tip would be not to. It is too good a cut of meat to mess with too much. 

If you want to add flavor to the beef, keep it simple.

Coat it with Worsty or EVOO.

Then we sprinkle Montreal steak seasoning on it, some guys just use SPOG.

What ever you decide put a pan underneath it with some beef stock, onion & garlic to catch the juices from the meat.

Then de-fat the juice & use it for au jus.


----------



## ktotheb (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks AL that's a good suggestion and the more I think about it the more you make sense. You kinda answered my 2nd question on the AIU JUS part,. How do i make a GOOD one. I plan on placing a pan under the roiast to catch the juices but need help after that. Thank for your input.

KB


----------



## alblancher (Nov 7, 2011)

The drippings can be as simple as "serve as is" or defat and "serve as is" or saute a bit of onion, garlic maybe some herbs and add to the defated meat drippings.   Some people will add a little cornstarch dissolved in a small amount of water to the mix to thicken it up.  I'll do that occasionally but the cornstarch (or flour for that matter) may give you a tan color.  Adding cornstarch or flour is making gravy and I don't think that is the same as Au Jus which simply means '"with it's own juice"


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 7, 2011)

KB,

Like SmokinAl, I personally would keep it simple, and not brine.

Here is one exactly like you're talking about, in an easy to follow "step by step".

I sliced this one thin for rare beef sammies, but for your event, I would do everything about the same, and then slice it to the thickness you want.

Link:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/111938/rare-roast-beef-for-sammies-lots-of-views

Hope this helps,

Bear


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm with Al on this one too. Done brine the sirloin tip isa good hunk of meat that is very dense and it wouldn't take mush from the brine. I would however just smoke it to maybe 135° for med rare on the ends and rare in the center and then slice for some of the best roast beef sammies that you will ever have. For a rub I would recommend salt, pepper and maybe some garlic powder not garlic salt. too much salt doesn't do a body good.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 7, 2011)

I agree with Al and take it a step further...With a big chunk of beef , 4+ lbs, I hit it with Montreal Steak and wrap in Cheese Cloth or Paper Towel and let it Age in the fridge for 4-5 days...The flavor really penetrates and the finished product is awesome....As far as Au Jus goes....Slice a Lrg Onion, 4-5 Carrots, 3-4 Ribs Celery and 3-4 Peeled Cloves of Garlic and toss them in a pan under the Beef, as Al said...But... Let the whole deal Smoke for one hour, THEN  add 4-6Cups Beef Broth, 2Tbs Tomato Paste, 1/2tsp Dry Thyme (4-5 sprigs Fresh) and 1-2ea Bayleaf...Finish the Smoking process to the IT you describe. While the Roast is resting, dump the pan juices veg and all into a 2-3Qt Sauce pot and add 1Cup Red Wine, something you like to drink, and bring the Jus to a boil, lower the heat and simmer 20-30 minutes. Strain out the veggies and let the Jus rest a minute or so for the Fat to rise. Skim off the bulk of the fat then using strips of Paper Towel layed on top of the Jus then quickly removed, take off the last little bit of Fat...The purpose of Smoking the Vegetable for 1 hour before adding the Broth and Herbs is...The Smoked vegetables Roast in the Dry heat concentrating their Flavors and Sweetness giving the finished Jus a Richer, Deeper, Full Flavor.  Serve the sliced Beef, Au Jus or thicken the Jus to make Gravy...Good stuff!...JJ


----------



## smokin vegas (Nov 7, 2011)

I like marniate in 4 cups of apple juice or 3 cups apple juice and 1 cup red wine, 1/8 cup sea salt or less 1/4 cup brown sugar.  Salt helps meat to hold moisture apple juice tenderizes and brown sugar helps meat to brown.  Marniate for 3 days pull night before and sprinkle with meat tenderizers 1/2 teas each garlic onion powder, 1 teaspoon each of powdered beef bullion and Italian seasonings.  Thats my favorite.  Everyone does something different and it is all good. Just experiment and you'll find what works for you.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 7, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I agree with Al and take it a step further...With a big chunk of beef , 4+ lbs, I hit it with Montreal Steak and wrap in Cheese Cloth or Paper Towel and let it Age in the fridge for 4-5 days...The flavor really penetrates and the finished product is awesome....As far as Au Jus goes....Slice a Lrg Onion, 4-5 Carrots, 3-4 Ribs Celery and 3-4 Peeled Cloves of Garlic and toss them in a pan under the Beef, as Al said...But... Let the whole deal Smoke for one hour, THEN  add 4-6Cups Beef Broth, 2Tbs Tomato Paste, 1/2tsp Dry Thyme (4-5 sprigs Fresh) and 1-2ea Bayleaf...Finish the Smoking process to the IT you describe. While the Roast is resting, dump the pan juices veg and all into a 2-3Qt Sauce pot and add 1Cup Red Wine, something you like to drink, and bring the Jus to a boil, lower the heat and simmer 20-30 minutes. Strain out the veggies and let the Jus rest a minute or so for the Fat to rise. Skim off the bulk of the fat then using strips of Paper Towel layed on top of the Jus then quickly removed, take off the last little bit of Fat...The purpose of Smoking the Vegetable for 1 hour before adding the Broth and Herbs is...The Smoked vegetables Roast in the Dry heat concentrating their Flavors and Sweetness giving the finished Jus a Richer, Deeper, Full Flavor.  Serve the sliced Beef, Au Jus or thicken the Jus to make Gravy...Good stuff!...JJ




Dang JJ, that looks like a lot of work for some au jus, but every recipe you have given us has been awesome. 

So the next hunk of beef I smoke will be done your way with your au jus recipe!

Thanks Buddy!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks Al, Coming from You that's truely High Praise...The Extra time simmering and straining you make up using my De-Fatting technique, because there is no Freezing/ Reheating time...JJ


----------



## jrod62 (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm with Al on this one. Copy, paste, and save in my "chef Jimmy" folder on my computer . Must try on my next smoke !!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 7, 2011)

Great bunch of Info there Jimmy !!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## venture (Nov 7, 2011)

I agree that a brine is not necessary for the beef.

JJ, you are giving me a headache again!  Please post up a complicated au jus sometime?

Seriously, I am going to try the tomato paste in mine because of how it acts in some sauces.  Also, with the wine I normally use?  Something magic seems to happen when a decent wine and tomatoes get together?

Thanks JJ.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 7, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Thanks Al, Coming from You that's truely High Praise...The Extra time simmering and straining you make up using my De-Fatting technique, because there is no Freezing/ Reheating time...JJ




JJ the paper towel thing is awesome. I told Judy about it & she just said WOW! What a great way to get that last bit of fat off.


----------



## justpassingthru (Nov 7, 2011)

KB, looks like you have some sound advice to follow, I'll be looking forward to how it turns out, ...Friday is a holiday for us and yours and the other posts about sirloin roasts have me craving some roast beef, ...and with Chef JimmyJ Au Jus recipe looks like I'll be going to the store to buy one and try it out.

Chef Jimmy, WOW!!!, I copied, saved and gave it the title:  AWESOME Au Jus by Chef JimmyJ, ...thanks for sharing your knowledge and experience with us, the French here pride themselves on their exotic gastronomic creations, it shocks people when I bring some Q to the table enhanced by the excellent advice, tips and recipes I've gleaned from this site, many times I've been asked if I'm a chef, my reply stuns them, "no, I'm a maintenance man (then under my breath, "but I have learned from some excellent chefs on a BBQ site)."  LOL

Gene


----------



## ktotheb (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks a million fellas. WOW I have more choices then I make. LOL What a bunch of great suggestions. I don't think I'll brine this time as it's not a cheap piece of meat(35.00). What I do appreciate is the list of choices for the aujus. Can't wait. and with this many choices how can I screw it up. I will post some Qview. Thanks again.


----------



## shooterrick (Nov 7, 2011)

Well I am in the keep it simple crowd.  I love mushrooms with beef so I would add some diced to the broth for me as well or sautee' them in butter and garlic and serve as a simple topping.


----------



## venture (Nov 7, 2011)

The paper towel thing works great when you need the au jus or the stock soon.  Another method, when time permits, is to refrig over nite and take the fat off the top.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## joe nichols (Nov 7, 2011)

Yum


----------



## moikel (Nov 8, 2011)

Or put some ice cubes in drippings fat will set around them.Chef JJ has it down on the sauce.Its classic timeless cookery, updated faultless.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 8, 2011)

ShooterRick said:


> Well I am in the keep it simple crowd.  I love mushrooms with beef so I would add some diced to the broth for me as well or sautee' them in butter and garlic and serve as a simple topping.




Mushrooms !...Thanks, Rick.  Forgot that one...My Mentor, 5' tall 60 yearold German Lady Chef, would put a few Dry Porcini in her Jus...They give up an Earthy Richness as they rehydrate...

Sauteed Mushrooms are awesome!...Since I like you guys, I'll share my SECRET Flavor kicker for 'Shrooms...Saute in Butter with Fresh Garlic, Thyme and Blk Pepper...But...Instead of Salt, Sprinkle, to taste, with one Envelope of...*Washington's Rich Brown Seasoning and Broth Powder! *It's a veg based flavor enhancer, There is a "Golden" version that is Killer in Mashed 'Taters!...JJ


----------



## boykjo (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks jimmy for the au jus recipie... Never made it homemade... Will have to try it......... I just buy the mcCormic  powder package.... Its pretty good for instant.......

Good luck with the roast beef KB

Joe


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 8, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Mushrooms !...Thanks, Rick.  Forgot that one...My Mentor, 5' tall 60 yearold German Lady Chef, would put a few Dry Porcini in her Jus...They give up an Earthy Richness as they rehydrate...
> 
> Sauteed Mushrooms are awesome!...Since I like you guys, I'll share my SECRET Flavor kicker for 'Shrooms...Saute in Butter with Fresh Garlic, Thyme and Blk Pepper...But...Instead of Salt, Sprinkle, to taste, with one Envelope of...*Washington's Rich Brown Seasoning and Broth Powder! *It's a veg based flavor enhancer, There is a "Golden" version that is Killer in Mashed 'Taters!...JJ




Geez Jimmy, I'm going to have to have a Chef Jimmy recipe & tip folder just to put all these great recipes & tips in. Thanks again for sharing your secrets!!!!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 8, 2011)

Chef JJ has your plan...it will do you a great meal.

It comes with the territory ,does it not JJ?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 9, 2011)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Chef JJ has your plan...it will do you a great meal.
> 
> It comes with the territory ,does it not JJ?


In a short 7 months, so many of you have become...My Friends...My Brothers...And improved my Smokes by immeasurable amounts!  I would be remiss if I didn't give all I have...BACK!...Thanks to all...JJ


----------



## billebouy (Nov 9, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Mushrooms !...Thanks, Rick.  Forgot that one...My Mentor, 5' tall 60 yearold German Lady Chef, would put a few Dry Porcini in her Jus...They give up an Earthy Richness as they rehydrate...
> 
> Sauteed Mushrooms are awesome!...Since I like you guys, I'll share my SECRET Flavor kicker for 'Shrooms...Saute in Butter with Fresh Garlic, Thyme and Blk Pepper...But...Instead of Salt, Sprinkle, to taste, with one Envelope of...*Washington's Rich Brown Seasoning and Broth Powder! *It's a veg based flavor enhancer, There is a "Golden" version that is Killer in Mashed 'Taters!...JJ


Love shrooms.  I have Porcini powder too, adds flavor without the texture of a dried mushroom, when that's desirable.

My sauteed mushroom recipe is:

Saute in 1/2 butter and 1/2 olive oil with crushed garlic and...

...the secret ingredient, just a touch of crushed anchovy or anchovy paste.

(Yeah I know, some folks say yech, anchovies.  As a seasoning, nobody will realize what it is, trust me.)

Then deglaze with a little red wine, I use dry Marsala.


----------



## michael ark (Nov 9, 2011)

JJ you keep this up and you'll have your own file in my computer.Thanks


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 9, 2011)

billebouy said:


> Love shrooms.  I have Porcini powder too, adds flavor without the texture of a dried mushroom, when that's desirable.
> 
> My sauteed mushroom recipe is:
> 
> ...


Brilliant...It's very cool how Anchovy melts and just leaves a Nutty Tasting Rich Flavor with a hint of Salt...Good Recipe!...JJ


----------



## exhaustedspark (Nov 9, 2011)

I love reading all the different angles for puttin together a roast beef dinner.

Some times just the simplest change makes a big difference.

Tnx Chef , Bear and the rest with advise.

I is appreciated.

Karl


----------



## smokin vegas (Nov 9, 2011)

The dried mushoom do made it wonderful.  I like to crush to dried musshrooms or even put them through my spice grinder and add to my french onion soup.  The dried mushrooms add a delightful heartiness to the soup and roast.


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh boy....the mushrooms with the gravy makes me want to cook a roast beef instead of turkey for Thanksgiving..If it was more than me and the wife for turkey day I would be tempted to do both !

JJ you got it down pat. Thanks.


----------



## venture (Nov 22, 2011)

I am not a big anchovy fan. Most people I know tell me they hate anchovies.

I keep a little tube of anchovy paste hidden in the back of my fridge where nobody can see it.

Judiciously adding it to the right dish gives just that right pop!  Then they don't know just what did it.  LOL

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

